# Two tracts in Brantley Co-One on the Satilla River



## QSVC (Jul 13, 2018)

I have 2 tracts I need to lease in Brantley County, GA. One is 289 acres that is on the Satilla River. The other is 1,773 acres right to the east of the river that fronts on Hwy 110. Please PM me for maps and specifics. Per acre rate is $6.80 for the smaller tract ($1,965.20 total) and $5/Ac ($8,868.45 total) for the larger one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jm83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Pm semt


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986 (Jul 16, 2018)

Pm sent


----------



## Dsmith1999 (Jul 18, 2018)

QSVC said:


> I have 2 tracts I need to lease in Brantley County, GA. One is 289 acres that is on the Satilla River. The other is 1,773 acres right to the east of the river that fronts on Hwy 110. Please PM me for maps and specifics. Per acre rate is $6.80 for the smaller tract ($1,965.20 total) and $5/Ac ($8,868.45 total) for the larger one. Thanks in advance.


Can you give me a number to text? Interested.


----------



## wormylee (Jul 20, 2018)

QSVC said:


> I have 2 tracts I need to lease in Brantley County, GA. One is 289 acres that is on the Satilla River. The other is 1,773 acres right to the east of the river that fronts on Hwy 110. Please PM me for maps and specifics. Per acre rate is $6.80 for the smaller tract ($1,965.20 total) and $5/Ac ($8,868.45 total) for the larger one. Thanks in advance.





QSVC said:


> I have 2 tracts I need to lease in Brantley County, GA. One is 289 acres that is on the Satilla River. The other is 1,773 acres right to the east of the river that fronts on Hwy 110. Please PM me for maps and specifics. Per acre rate is $6.80 for the smaller tract ($1,965.20 total) and $5/Ac ($8,868.45 total) for the larger one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## QSVC (Jul 20, 2018)

FYI the 289 acre tract has been leased


----------



## FLDXT (Aug 19, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## Xbowcrusher (Nov 26, 2018)

Is your larger tract still available?


----------



## Kparker84 (Nov 26, 2018)

Can you send me a map of the larger piece.


----------



## Birdshot (Dec 3, 2018)

Is the larger tract available


----------



## David1985 (Dec 8, 2018)

Is the large track still available still


----------



## Budmantim (Jan 3, 2019)

QSVC said:


> I have 2 tracts I need to lease in Brantley County, GA. One is 289 acres that is on the Satilla River. The other is 1,773 acres right to the east of the river that fronts on Hwy 110. Please PM me for maps and specifics. Per acre rate is $6.80 for the smaller tract ($1,965.20 total) and $5/Ac ($8,868.45 total) for the larger one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pinywood (Jan 17, 2019)

Sent Message


----------



## Budmantim (Jan 17, 2019)

Is the smaller tract still available?


----------



## Dodge 04 (Jan 21, 2019)

Pinywood said:


> Sent Message


Can you call to talk about lease 904 334 6491


----------



## Dodge 04 (Jan 21, 2019)

QSVC said:


> I have 2 tracts I need to lease in Brantley County, GA. One is 289 acres that is on the Satilla River. The other is 1,773 acres right to the east of the river that fronts on Hwy 110. Please PM me for maps and specifics. Per acre rate is $6.80 for the smaller tract ($1,965.20 total) and $5/Ac ($8,868.45 total) for the larger one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dodge 04 (Jan 21, 2019)

Can you call about more information on 2 Brantley property 904 334 6491


----------

